# Distance



## Eleziek (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey there, just putting this out there for anyone interested. Piece for Orchestra titled "Distance"

I actually wrote this piece my senior year of high school and go back to it every so often to render it in new samples or play around with it in some way. Here is the most recent version, put a decent chunk of work into the sound!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6296425/#cid:45677077

EDIT: Had some questions asked, gonna copy/paste a comment I posted on the submission

It's  my first time ever using such high quality samples and everything, so  it's been a great learning experience.

Most of my music never reaches this stage on a computer, to be honest.  I'm lucky enough to have access to live musicians through the school  year and get to work with my compositions in a live setting. There's  definite ups and downs from composing at a computer and at a piano with  pencil/paper, and while I do equal work on both I honestly prefer  composing by hand. I seem to discover more robust concepts in that way.

In this particular case, I have the piece scored out in Sibelius 6. From  that point, I just throw the MIDI into Ableton, load in my samples, and  get to work at making it a realistic, refined track. Something hard to  accomplish with these kinds of instruments and when dealing with refined  ears.

Samples used:
VSL Woodwinds
VSL Strings
VSL Brass
VSL Percussion
Komplete 3 Percussion
EWQLSO Gold (Misc)
Stormdrum
Colossus (For Choirs)

As for my process in getting the quality level up it's just a matter of  playing with your samples, EQs, few effects here and there until you get  a sound that you're happy with... Hell, I just let my ear do the work  for me.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 11, 2011)

/standingovation


----------



## Cyril (Aug 11, 2011)

Listened to this one earlier, excellent job with it. Nothing at all wrong with it, it's just wonderful and I already told you this on the submission comments but I'm repeating myself here to make sure you get the point. Was one of the best music submissions I've heard in quite some time.


----------



## Eleziek (Aug 11, 2011)

Huzzah! Thank you! It really puts a smile on my face to have such strong reception to any of my music, anywhere. I just let the gremlin in my head do all the work, once he comes up with something good he gets me started at writing it all down xD


----------

